# 2008 750 brute



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I know this is a dead subject but I got to know am I the only one on here to have trouble out of my 2008 brute With that being said I love my brute but I think when it comes back from the the dealer I am going to get rid of it. kawi. wont admit that there is a problem so I'm not going to have a bike that is broke down every 2 months my bike only had 146 miles on it never been sunk :dunno: did anything change from 07 to 08 beside fuel injection are the 09 different


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what problems are you having?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive sunk mine twice in pretty clean creek water.
No major issues except a recent intermittent light tap
and the KEBC actuator actling like a freak.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

The dealer says spun rod bearing the first month i had it i was real easy on it the second month started to enjoy it and a week later it locked up


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

hte only difference between the 08s and 09s are the stickers on the side of the fenders i think
but i could be wrong
and as for your problem
i heard that when you first get it let it warm up five minute before each ride
then dnt go over 30 mph
i thought it was crap but i dnt know


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

No problems with mine. I got a good friend that bought his a month after mine and its be problem free as well.

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Sounds like you got a lemon.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear it as well. I've got 355 trouble free miles out of mine.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys The dealer said he would be done with it at the end of the week now I just have to figure out if I'm goin to keep it


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

don't keep it. i start having similer problems and so did my dad. mine was the rear main seal and start smoking. took care of it didn;t do any mudding i took it to the dealer laid it to them and they fixed everything, kaw tried to give me **** too i takl to the rep let him have it, thank good for the pics i tookk and fixed everything. when the brutes work they wrk and do the job better than any bike to me for the money. but when they are a lemon they are a lemon, and you can go to any forum, and anyone who has problems with one will continue.i have been lucky since having mine fixed. but if you can afford it i would sell it and i don't know what to tell you, bite the bullet and get a Can-am, 3 year warrenty, and **** load of power, my uncle as one and its bad ace. but for the money you can not beat a good working brute force


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i wouldn't get rid of mine for anything cause it works perfect now but if you have already had a locked up moter.....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Love my 08. No major issues, I cooked a belt at 155kms, but that was my own fault. Had an overheating issue when out on the trails when I first had it, I cut out the grill so it is open like the 07's and now can get my hand and a water bottle in there to give it a good cleaning on the trail.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a guy who has a BIG farm here in the county where I live. He uses Mules and Brutes on it...It is about 15,000 acre farm....He has a 06 & 08 Brute Force. He brings them in once every 6 weeks for service. the 06 has about 8,000 miles on its original engine. The 08 has about 3500 miles on it and no problems but wheel bearing and normal wear. NO motor problems out of either....That make me think how tough they can be....but you can always get a bad one in any brand.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm back got power back after the ice storm and finally got my brute back goin ridin this weekend **** ya


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I think rear seals are a problem on most of them. One of my friends and I both bought the 08 Brute 750's within a week apart and both started leaking at the rear seal within 2 days apart.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I had to replace timing chains with 300 miles on my 08 brute, But there is a saying..... *MUD is EXPENSIVE*


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

no issues w/ mine yet.


sounds like u got a lemon or u beat the snot out of it. :33:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

*first ride*

well the brute performed great after the rebuild :rockn: went to our local mud hole had a good time at www.bricks4x4farm.com 







try to get some more today


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad everything went good for you:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## Bruteforce09 (Mar 9, 2009)

that is true you do get a lemon sumtimes


----------



## Team 4-play (Mar 27, 2010)

I am having problems with an 08 brute 750 my oil is entering the air box it sounds different now and started smoking could anyone help me out here.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

U need to do a catch can mod


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

How was Bricks? Were gonn try and make it out there one day this summer.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Trucks gone wild is coming back in june I get to go since the brute surived the mud nationals


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Team 4-play said:


> I am having problems with an 08 brute 750 my oil is entering the air box it sounds different now and started smoking could anyone help me out here.


Is your crank case vent still run to the bottom of the airbox?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have an 09 750 that had been sunk like 4 times and i ride it extremely hard and i jus letr eat and the only problem i have had is fuel pump went out. i have a buddy that has an 08 and is real easy on it and he had already spun a crank bearing and i have another buddy that is pretty ruff on his 08 and hasnt had a problem except the fuse box corroding. i guess its jus sme bikes r tougher than others. i hope mine stays tough.


----------



## Team 4-play (Mar 27, 2010)

yea its still in the factory place could it have messed up the seals or rings i lost power to


----------

